# Me and my C59 bici



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

After a long day out on the road, my C59 loves to jump in the shower and take a nice, long soaking to wash away road grime. 



After she is cleaned and dried, my bici loves to relax in front of the computer monitor, looking at pictures of her "build-day."



She may even look at pictures of herself going for long, wet ride with me.



After the day is done, nothing feels better for my bici than a nice, soft warn bed.



Good night bella and sweet dreams. Tomorrow we ride again.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

This was funny, Great!!! On the floor laughing but so true for so many of us with our bikes. Take for ride wipe down for endless minutes repeat!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

gofast2wheeler said:


> This was funny, Great!!! On the floor laughing but so true for so many of us with our bikes. Take for ride wipe down for endless minutes repeat!!


Yep...that's about the routine. (Glad you enjoyed it.)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

So it was you that guy who got caught having sex with his bike?


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hilarious. Totally get it. Been there... Good riding!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

colorider7 said:


> Hilarious. Totally get it. Been there... Good riding!


Thank you...thank you. 

How are you doing?

How is your C59? Hope that you are riding the heck out of it.


----------

